# Rt2500 question

## Xmist

From what I have read on the forums there is problems when compiling the rt2500 driver with SMP on. Is there a way to get around this problem about the kernel that has the SMP option on or would I need to recompile my kernel with SMP off.

----------

## UberLord

rt2500 beta4 driver is SMP safe

----------

## Xmist

I did what you had said and it compile fine. Ok heres another question what options in my kernel would I need to enable or disable for my wireless card to be detected. Because when I type in 

```

iwconfig ra0

```

The output comes out

```

ra0       No such device

```

----------

## Bob_Sheep

I believe the ebuild for rt2500 is broken at the moment.  I had to resort to compiling the driver manually before i could get the card to be detected.  That said, it still doesnt work properly, as the connection dies every couple of minutes.

rt2500 drivers: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/

----------

## UberLord

 *Xmist wrote:*   

> I did what you had said and it compile fine. Ok heres another question what options in my kernel would I need to enable or disable for my wireless card to be detected. Because when I type in 
> 
> ```
> 
> iwconfig ra0
> ...

 

modprobe rt2500

iwconfig ra0

Failing that, show the output of lspci - it may not be a rt2500 chipset

----------

## UberLord

 *Bob_Sheep wrote:*   

> I believe the ebuild for rt2500 is broken at the moment.

 

No it isn't, the rt2500 ebuild works just fine. If it doesn't work for you then open a bug giving emerge --info, any relevant error messages and why you think it's broken.

----------

## Xmist

When I did the modprobe everything got detected. 

But when I did Raconfig2500 it gave me and error saying Device not found! (check rt2x00.conf). 

I'm trying to set up my wireless for WPA-PSK so I wanted to do it through the RaConfig2500 option instead of messing around with the wpa_supplicant.

----------

## Xmist

Will the Rt2500 work with wpa_supplicant?

----------

## UberLord

 *Xmist wrote:*   

> Will the Rt2500 work with wpa_supplicant?

 

No.

For WPA to work, you need to setup iwpriv_SSID=( "foo" )

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-420765-highlight-rt2500+wpa.html

----------

## Xmist

Can the Rt2500 handle WPA2-PSK or just WPA-PSK?

Because my wireless router has that option.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

update 09/22/06

I got it to work thank you very much  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

I just use the WPA-PSK/AES

----------

